# Trump dissapoints again



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"White House officials quietly notified Congress that the $1.6 billion in wall funding would not need to be in the September continuing resolution that was meant to fund government operations from October until sometime in early December, a senior GOP congressional aide said. In other words, contrary to his vow less than two weeks ago, Trump won't shut down the government over the wall funds after all."

Come'on Man!

Trump Blinks Again, Won't Shut Down Government Over Wall Funding | Zero Hedge


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya think maybe Houston and that little hurricane had anything to do with any decisions?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes. It's unfortunate. He had good intentions. But my frustration is building.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I feel this way.

If the Border Patrol, ICE and local law enforcement agencies are left to do their jobs and follow the laws already on the books....add to that, penalties for companies hiring illegals and....very little of a physical wall is needed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm about fed up with this friggin' "continuing resolutions" nonsense.

Be accountable. Pass a real budget, you turds!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Count me as ticked off. Build the Freakin wall already!!! If that is all you do Mr Trump, it's good enough.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Can someone explain spending that amount of taxpayer money on a wall, with all the technology available today? Is a wall not rather old school, maybe medieval even? Can you not build a "virtual" wall... one that can't be dug under, climbed over or goods slingshot over without instantly being detected? Just saw a story a few days ago about Asians coming in thru a big tunnel that no one happened to notice.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you believe everything on the inter web?
I go by Acta non Verba, let's wait and see...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

******* said:


> Can someone explain spending that amount of taxpayer money on a wall, with all the technology available today? Is a wall not rather old school, maybe medieval even? Can you not build a "virtual" wall... one that can't be dug under, climbed over or goods slingshot over without instantly being detected? Just saw a story a few days ago about Asians coming in thru a big tunnel that no one happened to notice.


We have that now and it ain't working so hot. The border patrol agents I have spoken to about it say the only areas where they are able to control it somewhat is the areas with the double rows of fences.

But to the OP's original point, I have always viewed Trump's promise to build a wall as being about as likely as his promises to repeal obamacare and give us meaningful tax reform. That is, it ain't ever going to happen, no way, no how.

For you Trump-bots, feel free to blame congress or blame the press or blame the hurricane or blame whatever. And while it is fun to watch the progressives hyperventilate at the mention of Trump's name, the end result is the same. We still have obamacare and premiums are going to go up by double digits again this year. We still have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. We still have a wide open border. Welcome to Ameritopia boys and girls.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

@******* I can't imagine a virtual wall working. I think
a grand old brick and mortar wall is essential. Virtual just
says we will catch you. Brick and mortar says keep out.

I am not shocked that Trump is letting us down on this. His conservative base
in his office is gone. There are relatively none left. When bannon left the
moderates took over. Kelley is not a conservative. Mathis either. Certainly
not his family that engages him.

Feinstein basically told her leftist audience this week to give him a chance. I 
think she can see a quite progressive presidency on the horizon. Its not
good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Yes. It's unfortunate. He had good intentions. But my frustration is building.


Mine as well. There is little left of the can to kick.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> We have that now and it ain't working so hot. The border patrol agents I have spoken to about it say the only areas where they are able to control it somewhat is the areas with the double rows of fences.
> 
> But to the OP's original point, I have always viewed Trump's promise to build a wall as being about as likely as his promises to repeal obamacare and give us meaningful tax reform. That is, it ain't ever going to happen, no way, no how.
> 
> For you Trump-bots, feel free to blame congress or blame the press or blame the hurricane or blame whatever. And while it is fun to watch the progressives hyperventilate at the mention of Trump's name, the end result is the same. We still have obamacare and premiums are going to go up by double digits again this year. We still have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. We still have a wide open border. Welcome to Ameritopia boys and girls.


And the 4th quarter of the year is so close we can smell it ..... it still stinks like crap.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> For you Trump-bots, *feel free to blame congress or blame the press or blame the hurricane or blame whatever*. And while it is fun to watch the progressives hyperventilate at the mention of Trump's name, the end result is the same. We still have obamacare and premiums are going to go up by double digits again this year. We still have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. We still have a wide open border. Welcome to Ameritopia boys and girls.


I wasn't aware we switched over to a dictatorship.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I fear that the band has changed, but sadly, it is appearing day by day, that the song remains the same. Business as usual in Washington.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robie said:


> I wasn't aware we switched over to a dictatorship.


That is not the song you were singing during the primary. You were telling us Trump was different, that he could accomplish anything. Many real constitutional conservatives tried to tell you his claims were complete bullshit and you blew us off or shouted us down. Now we are demanding you and your boy deliver on your promises and you have nothing to offer but excuses. Typical progressive bullshit... Move along.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Inor said:


> That is not the song you were singing during the primary. You were telling us Trump was different, that he could accomplish anything. Many real constitutional conservatives tried to tell you his claims were complete bullshit and you blew us off or shouted us down. Now we are demanding you and your boy deliver on your promises and you have nothing to offer but excuses. Typical progressive bullshit... Move along.


I took over as general manager of country club years ago that was losing money. I told the owners I could put them in the black.

It took me two years to get to the day the accountant called and said...."you made money".

That was with a place with 600 members...not a country with 350 million.

Apparently, some aren't paying attention to the last 7 months.

Screw and forget what he has done...by God, he hasn't built a wall so we elected a loser.

The plans for a strip mall take longer to draw up than this but...no wall yet so he's a lying loser.

The people on both sides who are comfy cozy...you know, the establishment, aren't going to go quietly. They have the life of Reilly and will fight tooth and nail to keep it.

You want to blame someone for healthcare....blame the republicans. 7 years later and they haven't a clue. But some want to blame Trump.

Well, for God's sake...Trump wrote a book about the art of the deal. He promised us he could get things done.

Midterms are coming up. Paul Ryan ain't exactly stellar among republicans. Boehner was voted out...Ryan can be too.

I read a line from some democrat yesterday.....I would oppose Mother's day if Trump endorsed it.

When you have half of the republicans feeling the same way....tough nut to crack.

But hey...7 months is long enough to change the abysmal shape this country has been tracking for years. 7 months is more than enough time to "get-r-done".

Yeah, right.

The old saying..."Rome wasn't built in a day".

Apparently, there are some that would have demanded...it should have been.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll admit, Trump isn't getting as much done as fast as he said he would, but perhaps he thought he'd have some republicans that would be on his side? Wanna be pissed at someone, be pissed at them. Better yet, vote their asses out of office.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

It makes you wonder why it's a 4 year term for Presidents and not 6 months.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> It makes you wonder why it's a 4 year term for Presidents and not 6 months.


well.. if he signs the next debt ceiling increase.. that will be twice in 9 months... congress cant have uncontrolled spending alone.. Trump has to sign the debt check.. and already has once..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> well.. if he signs the next debt ceiling increase.. that will be twice in 9 months... congress cant have uncontrolled spending alone.. Trump has to sign the debt check.. and already has once..


I know...I know.

Abolish Medicare tomorrow...screw the ramifications and we can free up all that money for Texas and things would be..... swell.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> I'll admit, Trump isn't getting as much done as fast as he said he would, but perhaps he thought he'd have some republicans that would be on his side? Wanna be pissed at someone, be pissed at them. Better yet, vote their asses out of office.


Is it not the primary job of any executive to get people to work together? It is that way in business as in our political system. Trump obviously wasn't managing his empire. Someone else or others were clearly doing that. You don't get people to work with you by publicly attacking them. Started when the House passed their healthcare bill that Trump at one moment praised in a public ceremony & then latter attacked as being mean. He now attacks the top folks in Congress, when he needs them most. He has yet to adjust to government. He is not their boss & can't fire them. He actually can't intimidate them, since he is so unpopular with voters.

I expected organization & business professionalism from Trump. Not a single person here can state he is a good manager. He needs to shut up publicly, heal wounds and get some major victories under his belt... victories grander than just signing some executive order.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> I took over as general manager of country club years ago that was losing money. I told the owners I could put them in the black.
> 
> It took me two years to get to the day the accountant called and said...."you made money".
> 
> ...


I agree a lot with what you say but then I know you would be blaming Obama or Hillary if all this happened under their watch. Remember how you blamed the executive the last few years, be it Hillary when she was at State or Obama when he was president? Remember, it was Hillary's personal fault what happened in Benghazi? I happen to agree in that, as the buck should stop with the executive. But for some reason it doesn't with Trump. He is always the victim. Funny how he gets a pass here from many? Would you be giving Hillary a pass?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Y'all can say whatever you want. Trump is Trump. He was this way during the campaign and little has changed there. Do I wish he would shut up and stay off of twitter? Uh, that would be a yes.

Most things are ultimately controlled by Congress. The rest is overturned by SCOTUS. The republicans have been in control of Congress for a number of years. Yet, they probably couldn't even agree that breakfast should be in the morning or the sun should rise daily. 

As a CEO, Trump could control who did what and get rid of those who didn't do their job. He can't do that now. Even obummer couldn't have accomplished what he did if he didn't have the backing of Congress. And both sides of the fence allowed him to do what he did. 

I still think that if hildabeast was elected we would be in much worse shape. BUT ya gotta give the demonrats one thing. They stand behind their own. The republican rino's would add to that and the deep state would be more in control.

I believe that many of the rino's really wanted the beast elected so they could fatten their wallets. The gap between the rich and poor is widening by leaps and bounds. The middle class is shrinking steadily. This is about money and power for the majority in DC. Period.

This country is on a downhill slide. I think Trumps election slowed it down a bit but it's still nearly out of control. The USA that most of us grew up with is gone. I hardly recognize this place anymore. If you haven't read the Communist Manifesto then you should. You will see that the ideology has been growing like bread dough with too much yeast. They have been taking over this country for a long time and they are winning. It's nearly time for Taps to be played.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Repeal and replace Obamacare? I got a much better idea, what did we have before Obamacare?, go back to that. Get the government out of the healthcare business. If someone comes in without any health insurance and no money, and needs medical service, ok, take care of them, I can live with that. Want better healthcare than that? Get a job.
Now back to slamming Trump, if everyone, democrats and republicans spent 1/3 the time and energy trying to fix all the woes of United States, as they do digging under rocks trying to find russians, or otherwise finding fault with every breath Trump takes, including what footwear the first lady wants to wear. We'd be light years in far better shape than we're in now. 
Democrats and republicans hate Trump for one reason and one reason only, he wants to tear down their land of milk and honey, and get them to do their jobs. 
Almost all of the media, and "celebrities" hate Trump because Trump wants to make America strong again with the same values that this country was built on. They don't want that, they want United States to be socialist, and eventually join the NWO, where there will only be two classes, the Halves and the Halve-nots....... And let me let you in on a little secret Sunshine, YOU ARE NOT A HAVE!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robie said:


> I took over as general manager of country club years ago that was losing money. I told the owners I could put them in the black.
> 
> It took me two years to get to the day the accountant called and said...."you made money".
> 
> That was with a place with 600 members...not a country with 350 million.


Did Trump own the country club? If not, what the hell does this have to do with anything we are talking about?



Robie said:


> Apparently, some aren't paying attention to the last 7 months.
> 
> Screw and forget what he has done...by God, he hasn't built a wall so we elected a loser.


He gave us one hell of a great Supreme Court justice and I have made my feelings known on that many times. He definitely hit that one out of the park. But what else has he "accomplished"?

He choked like a dog trying to get congress to get rid of obamacare (like he promised during the primary and campaign).

He did not even seem to try to get meaningful tax reform through either for corporations or individuals (like he promised during the primary and campaign).

Most recently he gave up the fight to fund building a wall (like he promised during the primary and campaign).

So exactly what are these accomplishments you speak of?



Robie said:


> The plans for a strip mall take longer to draw up than this but...no wall yet so he's a lying loser.


Yes, but so far he cannot even get funding to being the planning of said wall.



Robie said:


> The people on both sides who are comfy cozy...you know, the establishment, aren't going to go quietly. They have the life of Reilly and will fight tooth and nail to keep it.


It is funny to watch isn't it? I guess that is one of Trump's accomplishments: He makes both side uncomfortable to the point of crazy. I do get a kick out of that.



Robie said:


> You want to blame someone for healthcare....blame the republicans. 7 years later and they haven't a clue. But some want to blame Trump.


I absolutely blame the republicans and democrats in the senate. But all of the republican senators that screwed up the obamacare repeal bill were members of the senate when Trump was running his primary and promising he was the only one that could get obamacare repealed.

It is not like they threw him a curveball. He knew what he was getting into when he made his promises. Much to my chagrin, I got drunk and gave him my vote last November based on the promises he made. Now I expect to collect on those promises for my vote.



Robie said:


> Well, for God's sake...Trump wrote a book about the art of the deal. He promised us he could get things done.


I did not read his book. I usually do not read books from the business section because they are always outdated before they even go to print. But I did read "Rich Dad Poor Dad". It was also far outdated, but it was a fun read.



Robie said:


> Midterms are coming up. Paul Ryan ain't exactly stellar among republicans. Boehner was voted out...Ryan can be too.


It is not like Paul Ryan, Mitch McConnell, Lindsey Graham, John McCain, etc. are freshmen. They were all in office when Trump was running his primary. Yet he promised us he could get things done.



Robie said:


> I read a line from some democrat yesterday.....I would oppose Mother's day if Trump endorsed it.
> 
> When you have half of the republicans feeling the same way....tough nut to crack.


Yes, those are hilarious aren't they? That is one of the benefits of a Trump presidency is watching the libs and RINOs face-plant themselves right in the mud.



Robie said:


> But hey...7 months is long enough to change the abysmal shape this country has been tracking for years. 7 months is more than enough time to "get-r-done".
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> ...


That's right. In just over a month, Trump's term will be 20% over and I have seen no reason to believe he is going to be able to even start a correction in the remaining 80%. I do believe Trump loves our country. And I do believe he mostly knows what needs to happen to turn things around. I just do not think he has the foggiest idea of how to do those things and he has not impressed me as the type of guy that is quick to pick up new skills.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Draining the swamp is going to take longer than a year. I don't blame Trump, he seems eager to get stuff done and is seemingly willing to compromise. The problem is the shitty members of Congress that need to be fired. Lets start with Mitch McConnell, Chuck Schumer, Dianne Feinstein, John McCain, Paul Ryan, and Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> We have that now and it ain't working so hot. The border patrol agents I have spoken to about it say the only areas where they are able to control it somewhat is the areas with the double rows of fences.
> 
> But to the OP's original point, I have always viewed Trump's promise to build a wall as being about as likely as his promises to repeal obamacare and give us meaningful tax reform. That is, it ain't ever going to happen, no way, no how.
> 
> For you Trump-bots, feel free to blame congress or blame the press or blame the hurricane or blame whatever. And while it is fun to watch the progressives hyperventilate at the mention of Trump's name, the end result is the same. We still have obamacare and premiums are going to go up by double digits again this year. We still have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. We still have a wide open border. Welcome to Ameritopia boys and girls.


Have patience, the Ministry of Truth will set all aright.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Trump cannot do anything major without congress' help. He has opposition from both sides. I knew he would have some opposition from rino's but their level of hysterics did take me by surprise. The demorats, not so much. I fear the GOP will lose the senate and maybe even the house if they don't get their act together.

This is the mentality we have to deal with today. Not so different on the gop side either.



> Rep. Brad Sherman (D-CA)
> "If Trump takes a position, then you must take an equally extreme and opposite position. He's for Mother's Day - you must be against Mother's Day. He's for a wall - you have to be for unlimited immigration from all places."


Dem Rep Admits Trump Derangement Syndrome - I Would Oppose Mother's Day If Trump Endorsed It - Breitbart


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> We have that now and it ain't working so hot. The border patrol agents I have spoken to about it say the only areas where they are able to control it somewhat is the areas with the double rows of fences.
> 
> But to the OP's original point, I have always viewed Trump's promise to build a wall as being about as likely as his promises to repeal obamacare and give us meaningful tax reform. That is, it ain't ever going to happen, no way, no how.
> 
> For you Trump-bots, feel free to blame congress or blame the press or blame the hurricane or blame whatever. And while it is fun to watch the progressives hyperventilate at the mention of Trump's name, the end result is the same. We still have obamacare and premiums are going to go up by double digits again this year. We still have the highest corporate tax rate in the world. We still have a wide open border. Welcome to Ameritopia boys and girls.


Let's face it, we all know there is more than a stroke of a pen to make something happen in DC. And while the wall has not been built yet there is no disputing the fact illegal border crossings are down under Trump. For the first time in 20 years, under either a Republican or Democrat President. The numbers have been anywhere from 60-70%. Although the media tries to downplay that it is still a win.

As for Obamacare you have a huge dog in that fight so I can understand why you are upset about it. But that was not Trump's fault. You can lay the blame directly on the Republicans.

I know you will call me a Trump-bot my friend, and there maybe a little truth to that (although I'll call him out on many dumb things he's done). He's been in office for only 8 months and he has done more in that amount of time than most (Dem and Rep) Presidents combined. He's also had more roadblocks than any other POTUS in modern times. I, by no means, consider him the second coming but at the very least he is trying. I think your anger would be better directed at the system than at him. Took us many years of politicians positioning us for this cluster f**k and for him to be able to correct it in 8 months is simply unrealistic. IMHO.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So Trump-bots, your orange boy gave the biggest wet sloppy kiss to the progressives that he has done so far... (More to follow.)

Trump Sides With Democrats In Deal On Storm Relief And Fiscal Deadlines : NPR

I hope you are happy.

But as for me, do not even attempt to pass yourself off as a Constitutional Conservative; you are not, (and I will call you out). You are just as dangerous as the obama-bots. (But I have said that before.)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah like these 2 could have done any better.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> So Trump-bots, your orange boy gave the biggest wet sloppy kiss to the progressives that he has done so far... (More to follow.)
> 
> Trump Sides With Democrats In Deal On Storm Relief And Fiscal Deadlines : NPR
> 
> ...


Disappointing, Not unexpected, but disappointing. If Schumer and Pelosi are happy ( They both looked liked the proverbial Cheshire Cat ) I am checking my wallet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah like these 2 could have done any better.:vs_laugh:


Hawg! I love ya man. :devil: However, Cruz was my first choice and yes, I had issues with him but still, I think he could have done a better job. He has at least read the constitution and even understands it. He would at the very least, be well ahead of the learning curve by now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump is doing fantastic given the opposition at all fronts, including the GOP itself. Folks are really going to get bent out of shape about not requiring $1.6 billion for the wall for the 3 month continuing funding bill? As long as Trump makes progress on the wall going up by the end of his first term (funding available and going up), I am all good. Did people just think that he would be able to just make things happen all by himself with unprecedent opposition? I heard a couple folks from the Reagan administration say that Trump has tougher row to hoe by far than what Reagan had.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

lets skip the wall and start fining people and hiring more agents

-business hires an undocumented worker- $5,000 per day per illegal employee

-personal hire, lawn care, maintenance, etc.. if Joe or Jane Public hire an undocumented worker $500 per incidence

Lets make it painful to hire them

we have a guest worker program that allows non-citizens to come and work.. so the "they do jobs americans do not want to do" is false


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Hawg! I love ya man. :devil: However, Cruz was my first choice and yes, I had issues with him but still, I think he could have done a better job. He has at least read the constitution and even understands it. He would at the very least, be well ahead of the learning curve by now.


Problem was.. he was part of the establishment and the people have had enough of both sides. Plus he had a annoying nasal voice LMAO!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Wall funding , Kate's Law , and speedier Deportation of Criminal Illegals & Visa Overstayers by mid winter...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What Trump did yesterday was absolutely brilliant.

The statement to the Republicans was....are you going to fish or cut bait?

Politico had an article with the subtitle...



> GOP worries about whether Trump will be a reliable force for the midterms.


So, let me get this straight. Trump is supposed to help those who have tried to harm him and his agenda at every turn?

A big message was sent yesterday....get on board or else.

Brilliant for those of us that see the big picture.

Putting DACA back in the lap of Congress is as Constitutional as it gets. 
It's where it belonged in the first place...until Obama stepped in.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

It is an intriguing situation. He made love with the left now.
Will he kiss them in the morning? Or will they divorce him tonight?
Who will give him the love if they find a means of impeachment?
I do like that he stuck it to the RINO's. The speaker is a big cry
baby.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A lot of republicans seem to be acting like a lot of democrats, especially those in power. But................let's blame that on Trump also.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Trump is doing fantastic given the opposition at all fronts, including the GOP itself. Folks are really going to get bent out of shape about not requiring $1.6 billion for the wall for the 3 month continuing funding bill? As long as Trump makes progress on the wall going up by the end of his first term (funding available and going up), I am all good. Did people just think that he would be able to just make things happen all by himself with unprecedent opposition? I heard a couple folks from the Reagan administration say that Trump has tougher row to hoe by far than what Reagan had.


this is the 2nd funding bill he will sign.. the wall wasn't in the first either..... so you think they will shut down the Govt. in December over the wall?? at what point will you realize it won't be in any of the funding bills?? the CR is still in effect and likely will always be..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Robie said:


> What Trump did yesterday was absolutely brilliant.
> 
> So, let me get this straight. Trump is supposed to help those who have tried to harm him and his agenda at every turn?
> 
> ...


So Nancy and Chuck haven't tried to harm his agenda at every turn???? obviously not, since this is trump helping them.....

Yes Trump may be "sticking" it to the GOP leadership with this move.... you fail to realize he is also "sticking" it to his conservative voters....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> this is the 2nd funding bill he will sign.. the wall wasn't in the first either..... so you think they will shut down the Govt. in December over the wall?? at what point will you realize it won't be in any of the funding bills?? the CR is still in effect and likely will always be..


I do think that Trump could and would shut down the govt in December over border wall funding. For starters, he is pushing to get tax reform done asap and b4 December. Second, a govt shutdown only shutsdown about 30% of the Fed govt anyways, as all essential services continue. Third, Trump is not the typical politician and knows that he has promised a border wall, so he will push for it and get it done. 4th, there are other ways to fund the wall other than through Congress, such as what Obama did by marking $ brought in by penalties to corporations, to construction of the wall instead of going to fund lefty PAC groups. 5th, tons of money confiscated from the cartels to use as well. 6th, creative partnership with corporations to get done as part of a larger infrastructure bill.
As far as being the second funding bill that Trump will sign is truly unfair as the first continuing resolution was left over from Obama.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I just assumed when he said he was willing to shut down the government to build the wall, he meant it... my bad.. my point was.... he will have signed 2 CR.... and neither have any spending cuts.. so he is no better than all the spenders before him.. His ignored promises are quickly turning into flip-flops... yes, neither side of congress will work with him for his agenda, but that doesn't mean he needs to work with them to advance their agenda that contradicts his promises... when he signs the bill giving amnesty for the Dreamers, will that flip-flop on amnesty bother you? or will you blame congress?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I just assumed when he said he was willing to shut down the government to build the wall, he meant it... my bad.. my point was.... he will have signed 2 CR.... and neither have any spending cuts.. so he is no better than all the spenders before him.. His ignored promises are quickly turning into flip-flops... yes, neither side of congress will work with him for his agenda, but that doesn't mean he needs to work with them to advance their agenda that contradicts his promises... when he signs the bill giving amnesty for the Dreamers, will that flip-flop on amnesty bother you? or will you blame congress?


If Trump signs a bill giving amnesty to Dreamers it will be because he gets something significant in return, including from what I have heard, funding for the wall and specific legislation sponsored by Senator Cotton which will limit/prevent Dreamers from being able to bring extended family to America. Also, I have heard that the Dems and Rinos may try to load up legislation not only giving Dreamers amnesty, but all illegals in the nation. If the traitors try that ploy Trump would never sign it. Dreamers are small potatos in the bigger picture of securing the border and stopping/limiting illegals coming and staying in the nation. Gotta think bigger picture.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

By the way, what significant campaign promise has Trump made that he has not done or working on that he can do without the assistance of Congress or the DOJ?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The party that controls both chambers of government and the White House should be thinking "five, 10, 100 years down the road," Representative Ted Yoho, a Florida Republican said Wednesday night. *Congress has known for months that the U.S. government would run out of money sometime in October, Yoho said, so there's no excuse for GOP leaders to be scrambling in the second week of September.*


Instead, they decide to take a 6 week vacation...the longest in a non-election year...in history.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Instead, they decide to take a 6 week vacation...the longest in a non-election year...in history.


You can tell when they were on vacation Robie? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, maybe I should have said...when they were collectively out of Washington.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

We've seen two things in the last few years: One in a president who was given a "blank check" whereas any whim legal or not was passed or otherwise allow to be implemented, second is a president who is on an island, meaning he has neither left or right, democrat nor republican to assist him, add to that an army of liberal judges ready to shoot down anything he tries to do. 
Trump has gotten things done, a lot of things, good things for America, but it pales to what he can or could have got done have he some support. Wanna be dissapointed? be dissapointed in the republicans you put into office, Not his, not hers, yours, everyone thinks congress is bad, everyone except the ones representing their state, that's why they never get voted out of office, well guess again.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> We've seen two things in the last few years: One in a president who was given a "blank check" whereas any whim legal or not was passed or otherwise allow to be implemented, second is a president who is on an island, meaning he has neither left or right, democrat nor republican to assist him, add to that an army of liberal judges ready to shoot down anything he tries to do.
> Trump has gotten things done, a lot of things, good things for America, but it pales to what he can or could have got done have he some support. Wanna be dissapointed? be dissapointed in the republicans you put into office, Not his, not hers, yours, everyone thinks congress is bad, everyone except the ones representing their state, that's why they never get voted out of office, well guess again.


I have already put both my senators and representative on notice. Including Cruz. As far as I am concerned if they aren't doing the business we the people elected them to do they can swing from the highest tree with the rest of em. This government ceased being a republic and representing the people years ago.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will say that I do not like Trump's talk of getting rid of the debt ceiling and the process of request. This would seem to be bad juju.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> By the way, what significant campaign promise has Trump made that he has not done or working on that he can do without the assistance of Congress or the DOJ?


-Immediately terminate President Obama's two illegal executive amnesties (Deferred Action for Parents of Americans and Lawful Permanent Residents and Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals)
-Eliminate Common Core
-Impose death penalty for cop killers

"One of the first things I'd do in terms of executive order, if I win, will be to sign a strong, strong statement that would go out to the country, out to the world, that anybody killing a police man, a police woman, a police officer, anybody killing a police officer, the death penalty is going to happen
-Appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton

"I will ask, to appoint a special prosecutor. We have to investigate Hillary Clinton, and we have to investigate the investigation
-Eliminate wasteful spending in every department

"We are going to ask every department head and government to provide a list of wasteful spending projects that we can eliminate in my first 100 days
-Renegotiate the Iran deal

"This deal if I win will be a totally different deal. This will be a totally different deal
-Establish a commission on radical Islam

"One of my first acts as president will be to establish a commission on radical Islam which will include reformist voices in the Muslim community who will hopefully work with us

-Move U.S. Embassy in Tel Aviv to Jerusalem

"We will move the American embassy to the eternal capital of the Jewish people, Jerusalem.

-Remove existing Syrian refugees

"I'm putting the people on notice that are coming here from Syria, as part of this mass migration, that if I win, if I win, they're going back

-Declare China a currency manipulator

"Instruct the Treasury Secretary to label China a currency manipulator


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> -Immediately terminate President Obama's two illegal executive amnesties (Deferred Action for Parents of Americans and Lawful Permanent Residents and Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals)
> -Eliminate Common Core
> -Impose death penalty for cop killers
> 
> ...


He has evolved his immigration/illegal stance somewhat, but otherwise still working on the others. A newby politician, especially to the highest office in the world, has a learning curve. I get a feeling that you do not understand how Trump works?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> I will say that I do not like Trump's talk of getting rid of the debt ceiling and the process of request. This would seem to be bad juju.


This would be right up the swamps dream. I think they tire of the 
debt ceiling debate. We all know its going to be raised every time.
It's really a joke.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm beginning to think the wall is not happening. In fact I'm pretty sure
it won't ever happen. Those who broke the law and came here in violation
of the law are going to get amnesty. They will be made citizens, and vote
for the left. Anyone opposing this will be a racist. 

Taxes will go down for the ultra rich. After all you can't tax them much
more really. The middle class will pay more. Someone has too and the 
minimum wage won't go up but the poor will get more handouts. 

Like ann culture said: "hey you aint hillary" 

That's about all we got. Total disappointment.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

RedLion said:


> He has evolved his immigration/illegal stance somewhat, but otherwise still working on the others. A newby politician, especially to the highest office in the world, has a learning curve. I get a feeling that you do not understand how Trump works?


how Trump works?? he donated to Hillary and IS NOT CONSERVATIVE..... I voted for him for the SCOTUS selection.. and only the SCOTUS selection... he could do great things.. it would be one thing if the dems and pubs in the swamp actually teamed up to override his vetos.. but until he actually signs a budget that actually has spending cuts and addressed the $20 trillion debt, he is no different than the rest...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> how Trump works?? he donated to Hillary and IS NOT CONSERVATIVE..... I voted for him for the SCOTUS selection.. and only the SCOTUS selection... he could do great things.. it would be one thing if the dems and pubs in the swamp actually teamed up to override his vetos.. but until he actually signs a budget that actually has spending cuts and addressed the $20 trillion debt, he is no different than the rest...


Of course he is not conservative, he is a populist with a mostly conservative agenda, but not afraid to go against the grain. See, you do not understand.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

no.you are correct... I don't understand how liberal spending policies will solve/fix the debt crisis.... that is the Trump promise I will never understand..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Of course he is not conservative, he is a populist with a mostly conservative agenda,


If he is not conservative, why do you support him?

By the way, his agenda is no way conservative! DACA anyone? Giving a big sloppy wet kiss to Schumer and Pelosi on the budget? Signaling he will sign endless increases in the federal debt? Where is the "conservative"?



RedLion said:


> but not afraid to go against the grain.


"The Grain" is the entirety of what Trump ran on. "The Grain" wants obamacare repealed. "The grain" wants lower taxes. "The grain" wants illegals deported. Trump has not done ANY of those. In fact he is signaling the exact opposite of what "the grain" wants.



RedLion said:


> See, you do not understand.


You are right, from my perspective as a Constitutional conservative, Trump is an absolute train wreck so far. So tell me what I do not understand...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm losing confidence in Trump, myself, but I remember one thing.

I was in 5th grade when Kennedy was elected. And like Trump, most people felt JFK was inexperienced, naïve, and elected largely because of money and power. His mishandling of The Bay of Pigs confirmed to many folks that he was unfit to lead.

As for detractors, the entire south of the USA hated JFK. Before going to Dallas, a cabal tried to kill him in Florida.

But even with a Magic Eight-Ball and my sharpest folding knife I would not know what to do with urban riots, a dysfunctional press, muslim terrorists, and a nuclear North Korea.

My hope is that, like Kennedy, President Trump finally learns how to do his job.


----------

